# right angle die grinders



## Dabbler (Jun 18, 2021)

While visiting Janger, I was impressed with his right angle die grinders for surface conditioning and burr removal... He uses Roloc disks to do this and I thought the idea was fantastic... I don't have air in my shop right now, and don't want the irritating air tools noise - even his 'quiet' air tool is a little loud for me.

I was thinking of getting a Milwalkee right angle die grinder, and JNielsen found a pretty good deal, so I went for it.  Man, is it quiet! I also bought a bag of those offshore 80 pc Roloc - clone sanding disk sets with arbor and backer.

I found the tool to work very well, and the cheap abrasives to do as expected...  If I use them on edges, the grit pulls off rather that load up.  But I don't have high expectations for abrasives that cost 32 cents each.  They do the job, and I'm sure they have shorter life than genuine 3M product.

However I found out that these bags of Rolloc disks also include a 1/4" hex arbor, and I tried it in my Dewalt 20V impact gun, and darn!  it works far better than expected...  Not the 24,000 RPM of the Milwalkee, _*but adequate for most purposes*_.

So I didn't waste my money on the Milwalkee, but I could have put off the purchase a little had I known this, and possibly found a cheaper alternative.  All parts of this test were a success!


----------



## Tom O (Jun 18, 2021)

Yes they work like a hot dam.


----------



## combustable herbage (Jun 18, 2021)

Very nice my neighbor had bought the right angle impact wrench for doing tires very fast and very quiet, this one should serve you well.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 18, 2021)

I have the same one, perfect for my light duty needs. I already had the batteries from other Milwaukee tools so its kind of like a gateway drug - you find yourself always going back to the red brand dealer LoL

I also sampled this style of abrasive wheel, they come in many grit / diameter / profiles. I like them.


----------



## ShawnR (Jun 21, 2021)

PeterT said:


> I have the same one, perfect for my light duty needs. I already had the batteries from other Milwaukee tools so its kind of like a gateway drug - you find yourself always going back to the red brand dealer LoL
> 
> I also sampled this style of abrasive wheel, they come in many grit / diameter / profiles. I like them.
> View attachment 15484




I have seen those. Wondered what they were like? Seem to stand up ok? I also have a Harbour Freight selection of the Roloc discs. They are great and get used lots.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 21, 2021)

They make an arbour for zip discs, they work great. Probably should only use a 3” disc, 4” gets too close to fingers. Works awesome in right angle die grinders where a full size grinder won’t fit. Hydraulic hoses, rivets, frozen screws, making a philips head screw into a flathead....the uses are endless


----------

